# Alistair Overeem and Valentijn Overeem Arrested!!



## newsfromnl (Apr 5, 2009)

Alistair and his older brother Valentijn have fought a security gard in a nightclub on the 26th of April. They got arrested on the 4th of May.
Unfortunaletly i don't have a source but i have heard this from a close friend of Alistair


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> Unfortunaletly i don't have a source but i have heard this from a close friend of Alistair


That's all the proof I need! Honestly though, it wouldn't surprise me, Alistair has got a rotten attitude. But can you imagine both of them ganging up on one guy? A tad unfair imo.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would have to see the source first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Without a source a thread is useless, 


Closed.


----------

